# Taugt ne "SanDisk Plus SSD 240GB MLC SATA600" was?



## Nasreddin (23. September 2015)

Hallo,
da ich bis jetz noch keine SSD mein eigen nenne, habe ich mir vorhin bei Cyberport ne "SanDisk Plus SSD 240GB MLC SATA600" gekauft. (60€)

• 240 GB (7 mm Bauhöhe, MLC) 
• 2,5 Zoll, SATA III (600 Mbyte/s) 
• Maximale Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit: 520 MB/s / 350 MB/s 
 • Lebensdauer: 1.750.000 Stunden 
• 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie

Hab die mal mit der hier immer empfohlenen MX200 verglichen, und eigentlich nur die ca. 200 MB/s weniger Schreibgeschwindigkeit gefunden. Das ist in meinen Augen aber angesichts des heftigen Preisunterschiedes aber verkraftbar oder? (Die Lebensdauer ist laut angabe sogar höher (250.000h) als bei der MX200)
Denkt ihr die Platte ist ok fürs OS + aktuell gespielte Spiele? Oder ist das "billigware" und ich sollte doch besser zu MX200 greifen? Gibt es vielleicht Probleme damit ähnlich der Samsung SSDs?

Danke schon einmal für eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Icedaft (23. September 2015)

Kann man machen. Wenn man aber um 15€ mehr eine weit bessere und bewährtere SSD wie die Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bekommen kann, wieso sollte man sich mit etwas schlechteren mit unbekanntem Controller zufrieden geben?


----------



## Nasreddin (23. September 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kann man machen. Wenn man aber um 15€ mehr eine weit bessere und bewährtere SSD wie die Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bekommen kann, wieso sollte man sich mit etwas schlechteren mit unbekanntem Controller zufrieden geben?



Naja ich habe die wie gesagt für 60€ inkl. Versand bekommen das sind immerhin ca.32€ Preisunterschied (36€ wenn man den Versand einrechnet). Nur für den Namen? Deshalb ja die Nachfrage.

(Das kurze Angebot waren eigentlich 66,66€, aber ich hatte noch nen Rabatt-Gutschein einlösen können)


----------



## XT1024 (23. September 2015)

MTBF?  Selbst wenn das die tatsächliche Lebensdauer wäre: mal nachgerechnet?

Auch wenn ich die nächste SSD wieder nach Preis aussuche, die Plus mit unbekanntem controller ist mir suspekt.
Und je nach Angebotslage ist der Unterschied zwischen der MX200 und denn billigsten _brauchbaren_ Modellen äußerst gering.


----------



## Nasreddin (24. September 2015)

Ist MTBF schlecht? Habe 0 Plan von SSDs. Hab nur den Preis gesehen, und SanDisk ist jetzt auch nicht gerade NoName, also habe ich mal zugegriffen.
Laut Anandtech (vom Jan 2013) ist nen Marvell SS889175 6Gbps SATA/NAND Controller verbaut. Waren nicht die SandForce die mit den Problemen?


----------



## hbf878 (24. September 2015)

Nasreddin schrieb:


> Ist MTBF schlecht? Habe 0 Plan von SSDs. Hab nur den Preis gesehen, und SanDisk ist jetzt auch nicht gerade NoName, also habe ich mal zugegriffen.
> Laut Anandtech (vom Jan 2013) ist nen Marvell SS889175 6Gbps SATA/NAND Controller verbaut. Waren nicht die SandForce die mit den Problemen?


Der Test bezieht sich auf eine andere SSD, und zwar auf die "Ultra Plus". Du hast die "Plus" gekauft. Die ist das (relativ) neue Einsteigermodell von Sandisk, das nun endlich die veraltete "Sandisk SSD" (ohne Namenszusatz) ersetzt. Ist noch relativ unbekannt, aber du kannst uns ja gerne von deinen Erfahrungen berichten und die Benchmarkergebnisse hier eintragen lassen. 
Und ich würd mir die SSD jetzt nicht allzu schlecht reden lassen - bräuchte ich gerade eine SSD, dann hätte ich mir möglicherweise auch dieses Modell gekauft (einfach um zu gucken, wie es sich so anstellt). 
Der Flashspeicher dieser SSD sollte dem der Samsung Evo-Modelle ebenbürtig sein.


----------



## Nasreddin (24. September 2015)

Also ich habe leider nur eine polnische Seite mit Tests gefunden (SanDisk SSD Plus 240 GB â€“ test no?nika SSD :: PCLab.pl), aber die Listen auf den folgenden Seiten kann man ja auch so ungefähr verstehen. Dafür, dass die SSD so Billig ist, schaut das doch ganz gut aus, oder? lediglich bei manchen IOPS-Tests gibt es ein paar einbrüche.

ich denke hbf878 trifft es mit "schlecht reden" schon ganz. 36€ kann ich jedenfalls auch so investieren, dass ich es im Alltag deutlchiher merke. Und Probleme wie etwa die der Evo 940 von Samsung dürften eher unter "Kinderkrankheiten" laufen, die so langsam eher ausgemerzt sein dürften.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. September 2015)

Behalt die doch einfach.
Meine OCZ Vertex 2 von 2011 läuft nach wie vor ohne Probleme.

Der Unterschied in Anwendungen ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden, egal ob du 300MB/s oder 550MB/s in Benchmarks erreichst.
Bei SSDs würde ich auf 3 oder 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie  achten und gut ist.
Ob dein Browser in 0,3 oder 0,4 Sekunden geöffnet ist, hilft dir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## XT1024 (24. September 2015)

Nasreddin schrieb:


> ich denke hbf878 trifft es mit "schlecht reden" schon ganz. 36€ kann ich jedenfalls auch so investieren, dass ich es im Alltag deutlchiher merke.


Pfff...
In diesem Test scheint die sich gerne am unteren Ende aufzuhalten mit zuweilen deutlichem Abstand hinter der BX100 und Transcend. Benchmarkergebnisse und tatsächliche Unterschiede hin  oder her aber wenn die anderen Billigmodelle  bei 4k* 50-100% Vorsprung haben... das ist wie eine _uralte_ 120 GB SandForce.

Die MX200 ist ja auch nicht die nächste teurere SSD und aus den 36 € werden _heute_ 13 € (jetzt kostet das Teil 66,66 €) - BX100 oder Ultra II (TLC) für knapp unter 80 €.

Ausgemerzte Kinderkrankheiten bei einem unbekannten, evtl. auch noch selbst gestricktem Controller? Die namenlose SanDisk war jedenfalls Müll² und diese ist, zumindest für den Normalpreis von 75 €, auch kein Knaller.


----------



## Nasreddin (24. September 2015)

Bei einem Preisunterschied von 10€ würde ich ja auch gar nicht diskutieren. Aber eine BX100 gibt es mit Versand erst ab ~85€. Und ich habe das teil für 60€ bekommen. Dass die heute wiedermit Versand knapp über 80€ kostet ist also für mich egal. ("heute" würde ich natürlich ohne groß zu zögern zur fast gleich teuren BX100 greifen, bin aber "gestern", und darum geht es mir).

Bei den meisten Benches sind die Unterschiede eher marginal. Ich frage mich also, ob die schlechten 4K iOMeter werte in der *Praxis* eine bedeutung haben, oder ob das eher vernachlässigbar ist, angesichts von mindestens 25€ Preisvorteil? Was bedeuten diese Werte denn in der Praxis? Ist das vielleicht nur eine theoretische Extremsituation, die eher selten vorkommt?
Man bedenke: Ich habe bisher immer noch ne Festplatte verbaut, weil ich mit der Geschwindigkeit ganz zufrieden war/bin. (Und zugegebener Maßen auch keinen vergleich zur SSD-Performance habe, da ich diese noch nie benutzt habe).


----------



## sikeij (24. September 2015)

Das musst du entscheiden. Wenn's dir reicht, behalt sie.


----------



## Nasreddin (24. September 2015)

Aber das ist ja genau mein Problem. Mangels Vergleich dürfte mir das ziemlich sicher reichen. Nur ist das im Vergleich zu anderen SSDs auch richtig?


----------



## Icedaft (25. September 2015)

Probiere es aus. Für die 60€ kannst Du da nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## hbf878 (12. Oktober 2015)

Na, gibt's schon Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## thorin1971 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich benutze besagte SSD nun seit knapp nem Monat und bin mehr als zufrieden. Abgesehen von einem miserablen Temperatursensor (zeigt 12 Grad bei 20 Grad Raumtemp an) keinerlei Schwächen bisher. Beim Passmark wurden mir z.B. 4107 als Wert ausgegeben, was für so ein günstiges Modell schon ordentlich ist. Beim Schreiben übertrifft sie die Herstellerangaben um einiges. Kann leider keine anderen Benchmarks vorweisen, da ich zur Zeit kein Windows mehr nutze und unter Linux habe ich mich um die diversen Penismeter noch nicht gekümmert. 

Edit: PassMark Software - Display Baseline ID# 489144


----------



## hbf878 (29. November 2015)

Hier mal ein AS-SSD-Bench. Im Vergleich zu aktuellen Top-SSDs sind die Durchsatzraten eher gering, aber das sollte im Alltag nicht zu spüren sein. Der Sprung zur konventionellen Festplatte ist jedenfalls enorm. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. Juni 2017)

Ich benutze seit 2 Wochen das 240GB Plus SSD Modell.
Zur Vertex 4 konnte ich in der Praxis noch keinen unterschied feststellen.
Windows 10 bootet beim Kaltstart in so 11-13 Sekunden in den Anmeldescreen,von da aus geht's nahtlos in den Edge browser.
Mann hab ich das vermisst 
Sofern ich noch eine 960er finde für 99 kommt die sofort dazu.
Ist wie das schlaugelaber über Netzteile,in der praxis wird sich auf SATA nichts grosses mehr tun ,nicht Fühlbar.


----------

